# MARSOC Photo



## TheSiatonist (Mar 28, 2014)

Sharing this....

Thought this was awesome and funny at the same time. Do the winners always wear the helmet at the ceremony?








> Major General Mark A. Clark, the commander of U.S. Marine Corps Forces, Special Operations Command congratulates the winning team leader of the MARSOC warrior challenge at an awards ceremony at MARSOC headquarters aboard Camp Lejeune, N.C. Feb. 22, 2013. MARSOC Marines and Sailors celebrated the command's 7th birthday by competing against each other in the warrior challenge's three separate events, which included a stamina course, a fitness and marksmanship challenge and a soccer tournament. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Cpl. Kyle McNally)


----------



## 0699 (Mar 28, 2014)

That looks more gay than three dudes fucking.  A fucking SOCCER tournament?!?

And I'm a retired Marine; I've seen gay.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 28, 2014)

_"There can be only one"_






or then again maybe thousands.....


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 28, 2014)

0699 said:


> That looks more gay than three dudes fucking.  A fucking SOCCER tournament?!?
> 
> And I'm a retired Marine; I've seen gay.



Soccer or any contact sport can get pretty intense with a huge group of motivated hyper aggressive men.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 28, 2014)

TheSiatonist said:


> Sharing this....
> 
> Thought this was awesome and funny at the same time. Do the winners always wear the helmet at the ceremony?



Retarded.  What is that, a Master gunnery sergeant?  I think that's Derv!!!!!  Can anyone confirm that's the SNCOIC of MSOS?


----------



## AWP (Mar 28, 2014)

Madness? This. Is. MARSOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 28, 2014)

Although I agree the picture is full up gay as hell. I will agree that soccer is hardly a gay or weak sport. I've broken bones playing two sports, football and soccer, not to mention the amount of crack ribs, sprained ankles and wicked bruises. 

I won't even get into the physical fitness side of it, but outside of swimming and kick boxing very few sports even come close to the level of physical exertion I've had from playing soccer.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 28, 2014)

He's got a friggin Kopis attatched to his belt?  And the placement says he's left handed....


----------



## 0699 (Mar 28, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> *Soccer or any contact sport can get pretty intense* with a huge group of motivated hyper aggressive men.


 


JAB said:


> Although I agree the picture is full up gay as hell. I will agree that *soccer is hardly a gay or weak sport*. I've broken bones playing two sports, football and soccer, not to mention the amount of crack ribs, sprained ankles and wicked bruises.
> 
> I won't even get into the physical fitness side of it, but outside of swimming and kick boxing very few sports even come close to the level of physical exertion I've had from playing soccer.


 
Okay, sure, fine.  I've played plenty of 'combat soccer' for PT and I'll will conced that soccer is a hard sport.

But soccer as part of a "warrior's challenge"?!?  Seriously?!?  They couldn't find a SINGLE FUCKING THING more warlike than a fucking soccer tournament?  Like maybe, I don't know, a FUCKING MCMAP throw-down?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 28, 2014)

LOL, I guess they were judging athletism.....ehhh yeah bro you are right it is a bit odd for a "warrior" challenge.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 28, 2014)

Shouldn't his sleeves be rolled up?


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 28, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Shouldn't his sleeves be rolled up?


That pic was taken Feb 22, 2014 according to the caption.  The Commandant didnt ok rolled sleeves until March 9th, 2014.


----------



## Brill (Mar 28, 2014)

Why are they wearing the new Army camo?


----------



## ShadowSpear (Mar 29, 2014)

This photo screams awesome.


----------



## pardus (Mar 29, 2014)

x SF med said:


> He's got a friggin Kopis attatched to his belt?  And the placement says he's left handed....



Strange shape for a Kopis handle, looks more like a T handled shovel handle. :-/


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 29, 2014)

pardus said:


> Strange shape for a Kopis handle, looks more like a T handled shovel handle. :-/



I think what ever the object is, it's being held / worn by the marine standing on the right of the helmeted guy.


----------



## AWP (Mar 29, 2014)

My money's on the stick that's been up the Commandant's ass for the last 18 or so months.


----------



## Brill (Mar 29, 2014)

Kraut783 said:


> I think what ever the object is, it's being held / worn by the Marine standing on the right of the helmeted guy.



Nope, the guy has TWO helmets!


----------



## Teufel (Mar 29, 2014)

Chopstick said:


> That pic was taken Feb 22, 2014 according to the caption.  The Commandant didnt ok rolled sleeves until March 9th, 2014.



I don't think we've rolled sleeves on woodland cammies since the war started.  I can't remember if we ever did.  I remember rolling the old school cammies after ironing on an EGA on the pocket.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 29, 2014)

This should have been a private ceremony with no PA types allowed.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 29, 2014)

Teufel said:


> I don't think we've rolled sleeves on woodland cammies since the war started.  I can't remember if we ever did.  I remember rolling the old school cammies after ironing on an EGA on the pocket.


 
Back when I was on AD, we rolled sleeves in the summer months, no matter what uniform was worn.  There were a few years where the choice of MARPAT-style was left to the local commander, so you could wear either desert or woodland MARPATs in the summer.

I am of the belief that it's my fault that the entire MC now wears desert MARPAT in the summer and woodland in the winter.  It was May 2007...

I was with 2D ANGLICO, stationed at CLNC.  The commander there had delegated down to the individual unit commanders what type of MARPAT would be worn.  My CO's stance was that our desert uniforms got enough wear in Iraq, and we would wear woodlands at home.  In May 2007, bunch of us came to Quantico for an ANGLICO conference.  We wore woodlands and didn't think twice about it until we got to Quantico and discovered that the base CG had set a summer/desert and winter/woodland policy, so we were the only Marines on Quantico in woodlands.  And of course none of us had brought desert MARPATs...

I very quickly (the first day) developed my line; people would come up to me at the PX and start in with "Excuse me MSgt, aren't you in the wrong uniform?"  "No sir.  I'm stationed at CL, yadda yadda yadda..."

The last day we were here, the conference finished a little early, so I ran over to the Marine Corps Systems Command building to talk to a friend about some new gear being fielded.  While I was walking down the hallway, I ran into the MCSC CG and SgtMaj.  The CG kept walking, but the SgtMaj stopped to talk.  It went something like this...

Him: "MSgt, why are you in woodlands?"
Me: "Yadda Camp Lejeune yadda etc"
Him: A whole long 3-4 minutes of "does that make sense" "even wear" "etc"
Me: "I really don't have time to worry about things like that.  I just wear what my CO tells me to wear."
Him: (starting to get offended) "Well, doesn't it make sense to you that we wear our uniforms evenly?"
Me: (dead pan) "My desert MARPATs get plenty of wear when I deploy to Iraq."

He stink-eyed me, stomped off with out saying another word, and ~ a month later a MARADMIN came out dictating desert/summer and winter/woodland MC wide.  I ahve no doubt that the MCSC SgtMaj called a few friends and got some wheels turning; the conversation and MARADMIN happened too close together to be coincidence.

My company SgtMaj (who I had called immediately after the above conversation under the "bad news doesn't improve with age" philosophy) later thanked me (sarcasticly) for my work...


----------



## AKkeith (Mar 29, 2014)

0699 said:


> I am of the belief that it is my fault that the entire MC wears desert MARPAT in the summer and woodland in the winter.



So you're who to blame...
Boy do I know some people who would have some choice words for you.

Lol


----------



## Teufel (Mar 29, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> So you're who to blame...
> Boy do I know some people who would have some choice words for you.
> 
> Lol


I think it makes sense.  At least we are all in the same uniform I guess.  I think Hawaii must be sleeves up year round so they probably roll woodlands up.  We didn't roll sleeves when I was stationed there.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Mar 29, 2014)

Teufel said:


> I think it makes sense.  At least we are all in the same uniform I guess.  I think Hawaii must be sleeves up year round so they probably roll woodlands up.  We didn't roll sleeves when I was stationed there.



My first four in out in the Stumps we didn't ever wear anything but desert, so by the time I rolled over to CBIRF and was back to wearing woodlands every so often they hadn't seen any use since SOI lol.


----------

